# Suche Filmtitel --> Nuklear Disaster Movie



## Eol_Ruin (28. Februar 2011)

Ich suche den Titel eines Filmes den ich schon vor langer Zeit mal gesehen habe.

Folgendes kann ich zu dem Film sagen:
- Er ist schon relativ alt - wahrscheinlich ende 70er anfang 80er Jahr.
- Am Anfang des Filmes wird ein Atomkrieg ausgelöst (möglicherweise versehentlich - das weiß ich nicht mehr genau)
- Ein paar Monate oder Jahre später machen sich ein paar Menschen von einer Art Basis mit hilfe von 2 Spezialfahrzeugen (riesige Räder und ein Gelenk in der Mitte und gepanzert) auf die Suche nach Überlebenden.
- Irgendwann kommen sie in eine unbewohnte Wüstenstadt (Vegas?) wo sie von eine Unmenge von kleinen mutierten Fleischfressenden Käfern angegriffen werden.

An viel mehr kann ich mich nicht erinnern - ist schon mindestens 25 Jahre her das ich den Film gesehen habe.

Hat jemand ne Idee wie der Film heißt - hab bei Googel nix passenden gefunden.


----------



## seventyseven (28. Februar 2011)

Straße der Verdammnis ?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075909/


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Februar 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Straße der Verdammnis ?
> Straße der Verdammnis (1977) - IMDb



 Genau - vielen Dank!


----------

